# BT can't send file from phone to pc.

## BlackBelt

Hi. I ve installed bluez-4.39-r2 and gnome-blueetooth-2.28.6. I can transfer files from pc toward the phone but not from phone to pc.

```
rfcomm0 {

   bind no;

   device 00:1D:6E:A7:38:CC;

   channel   9;

   comment "Example Bluetooth device";

}

```

```
# Bluetooth configuraton file

# Run hid2hci (allowed values are "true" and "false")

HID2HCI_ENABLE=true

# Bind rfcomm devices (allowed values are "true" and "false")

RFCOMM_ENABLE=true

# Config file for rfcomm

RFCOMM_CONFIG="/etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf"

```

```

lsusb:

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)

```

any idea?

----------

## cwr

I've had some vicious fights with gnome-bluetooth, and in another thread the

general view seems to be that it doesn't work.  Try using blueman instead,

which worked for me, although I didn't use it for file transfer.

Will

----------

## BlackBelt

 *cwr wrote:*   

> I've had some vicious fights with gnome-bluetooth, and in another thread the
> 
> general view seems to be that it doesn't work.  Try using blueman instead,
> 
> which worked for me, although I didn't use it for file transfer.
> ...

 

Using bluema I m capable of send files from mobile to pc but no from pc to mobile...

EDIT: https://bugs.gentoo.org/285907

----------

## Rexilion

I had those problems too, if you look at the version of bluez compared to what is released it's ancient  :Sad:  .

Try upgrading to the newest version: 4.61 I use the one from wolf's overlay but it seems that gentoo finally updated it  :Smile:  (altough it is still masked).

----------

## BlackBelt

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

> I had those problems too, if you look at the version of bluez compared to what is released it's ancient  .
> 
> Try upgrading to the newest version: 4.61 I use the one from wolf's overlay but it seems that gentoo finally updated it  (altough it is still masked).

 

I already had installed it.

 thanks

----------

